# Get 50gb of FREE storage for life on box.net with iphone/ipad/ipod touch app....



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Hope this hasn't been posted. Sometimes I'm slow to the game. Sorry if it has been.

http://lifehacker.com/5849795/get-free-50-gb-of-storage-for-life-on-boxnet++if-youre-an-iphone-ipad-or-ipod-touch-user

But this is a pretty sweet deal.

Seems like they want to compete with iCloud.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I totally took advantage of that!  I was already using box.net for sharing files with my digital scrapbook designer and family.  So, this was good for me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, got it!  This will come in handy for a project I'm working on...

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a super deal. I just got mine, thanks so much for passing this along.

One of the most important things I'd like to know is about their security.  I know that's a real advantage of Dropbox.

Does anyone know anything about box.net's security?

Thanks.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet!!! Thank you!


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I just got mine!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Two things to note with this "deal": 100 MB file size limit (even a home video of just a few minutes is likely bigger than that) and NO free desktop client according to the app reviews on iTunes. To get that functionality, you'll have to pay $15 a month.

Box.net is also notorious within the jailbreak/theming scene for being pretty much impossible to download from via iOS (most of us use Dropbox or Mediafire to post themes or image files instead) so it's interesting that they chose this particular market demographic to target. LOL

Many of my apps have Dropbox integration. Not one has Box.net, so I'm not sure how useful this really is going to be. You have until December to decide though, so I'll take a little time to think this one over.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Two things to note with this "deal": 100 MB file size limit (even a home video of just a few minutes is likely bigger than that) and NO free desktop client according to the app reviews on iTunes. To get that functionality, you'll have to pay $15 a month.
> 
> Box.net is also notorious within the jailbreak/theming scene for being pretty much impossible to download from via iOS (most of us use Dropbox or Mediafire to post themes or image files instead) so it's interesting that they chose this particular market demographic to target. LOL
> 
> Many of my apps have Dropbox integration. Not one has Box.net, so I'm not sure how useful this really is going to be. You have until December to decide though, so I'll take a little time to think this one over.


I do think Dropbox is better in integration. Goodreader does link with Box.net which works pretty well.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Two things to note with this "deal": 100 MB file size limit (even a home video of just a few minutes is likely bigger than that) and NO free desktop client according to the app reviews on iTunes. To get that functionality, you'll have to pay $15 a month.
> 
> Box.net is also notorious within the jailbreak/theming scene for being pretty much impossible to download from via iOS (most of us use Dropbox or Mediafire to post themes or image files instead) so it's interesting that they chose this particular market demographic to target. LOL
> 
> Many of my apps have Dropbox integration. Not one has Box.net, so I'm not sure how useful this really is going to be. You have until December to decide though, so I'll take a little time to think this one over.


It's free. So there's nothing to think about with me. LOL... I'll take it. No desktop client, but you can upload from the site. I tried it and it worked just fine. I like dropbox too, but 50gb's for some basic docs and sending up the camera pics. Works for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I see it as an additional tool, not a replacement for Dropbox.  And Free is good.... 

Betsy


----------

